# Herstellung eines Angelhakens



## VMC Angelhaken (17. Juni 2019)

In diesem Image-Clip seht Ihr, wie VMC seine Angelhaken herstellt. Die eindrucksvollen Bilder nehmen Euch mit von der Entwicklung am Rechner bis zum fertigen Haken und letztlich zum Fang am Wasser.


----------

